# Serotonin transporter gene polymorphism and irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2006 Nov;18(11):995-1000. Links Serotonin transporter gene polymorphism and irritable bowel syndrome.Park JM, Choi MG, Park JA, Oh JH, Cho YK, Lee IS, Kim SW, Choi KY, Chung IS. Division of Gastroenterology, Department of Internal Medicine, College of Medicine, The Catholic University of Korea, Seoul, Korea.Polymorphisms in the promoter region of the serotonin reuptake transporter (SERT) gene may underlie the disturbance in gut function in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Association studies of SERT polymorphisms and IBS have shown diverse results among different countries, which might be due to racial and subject composition differences. The aim of this study was to assess the potential association between SERT polymorphisms and IBS in Koreans. A total of 190 IBS patients, who met the Rome II criteria, and 437 healthy controls were subjected to genotyping. SERT polymorphisms differed in the IBS and control groups (P = 0.014). The SERT deletion/deletion genotype occurred with greater frequency in the diarrhoea-predominant IBS group than in the controls. A strong genotypic association was observed between the SERT deletion/deletion genotype and diarrhoea-predominant IBS (P = 0.012). None of the clinical symptoms analysed was significantly associated with the SERT genotypes. The frequency of the SERT insertion/insertion genotype was much lower than that of the other two genotypes. A significant association was observed between the SERT polymorphism and IBS, especially diarrhoea-predominant IBS, suggesting that the SERT gene is a potential candidate gene involved in IBS in Korea.PMID: 17040410


----------

